
The quest to crack and preserve vintage Apple II software [audio] - mmphosis
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/audio/2017/apr/28/apple-ii-vintage-software-1980s-tech-podcast
======
orionblastar
There was a Locksmith program that did that. My friends pooled money to buy
Wizardy for Apple 2, and had a program that copied and removed the protection.

